# Kensington, CT - Air-Flo parts, Salt Dogg parts New



## NE Ice Mgmt (Jan 10, 2018)

Brand new parts from a Stainless steel Air-Flo 1.8 yd sander.
Have a gear box, clutch, bearings, sprocket, bicycle chain.
Also have a clutch for a Salt dogg 4 yd spreader.
No longer have units must sell parts.
Reasonable offers accepted.
Call 203 901 0393


----------



## NE Ice Mgmt (Jan 10, 2018)

bump to top


----------

